# Indulge me with stallion suggestions.



## lucemoose (13 January 2012)

Disclaimer- This mare has no physical problems, purely mental and physiological. 
I have a 15.3 G line Hanno mare http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ginger+k
Long backed ( 6'3" rug)
Hot as they come.
Slightly coarse head
Croup high
massive strides, extravagant paces albeit in her tiny pony body











was completely overcooked when produced as a youngster..so add this to her hot head and its a disaster when under pressure or perceived pressure..

would like a touch more height, rideability, and something that would refine the head. Her damline is farm stock hanno, so a heavier type. Everything also appears to be chestnut!!

She has been through so much, cant sell her or loan her incase she does something daft. Dont really want to PTS. Adore her character and sheer athleticism. 

was unsure to stick to the G line? 
Cevin Z is too close in breeding?


----------



## koeffee (13 January 2012)

cevin z would be fine breeding wise, not sure he would refine the head and i have a little cevin z mare here and although she is a sweet mare she can be a bit silly and daft at times!!


----------



## Spring Feather (13 January 2012)

How about looking at some R line stallions?  I think you can get some nice crosses between Gs and Rs.


----------



## Fahrenheit (13 January 2012)

Cevin Z definitely carries chestnut, as i've seen several chestnuts by him and I have seen some lovely stock by him.

If she was my mare, I would be very careful what stallion I used and would be looking for a stallion that consistantly throws a level temperament and rideability.

Top of my list would be Landtanzer, he consistantly throws the above and second choice would be Chaos stood at the same stud.


----------



## lucemoose (13 January 2012)

koeffee- what sort of mare did you use Cevin on?
Spring Feather- any hints? I had read about the use of Holsteiner on Gline mares so just blindly waded in!
Bezique, I think I need a stallion so laid back he has no pulse..I dont mind what colour comes out, I will do my best to do my best by the dam to produce it carefully.


----------



## lucemoose (13 January 2012)

OOH how rude! thank you all too!


----------



## eventrider23 (13 January 2012)

If you don't want a chestnut again then try looking at homozygous black stallions as then they will only throw bay or black foals.  Landtanzer is an excellent suggestion and should add refinement although in the body he is of an older fashioned stamp....nothing against him but just thinking if you are trying to refine.

Some that I can think of which should fit your criteria and throw predominantly bays (if not homozygous black).

Carousel - super older proven stallion - SJ bred from finer lines but has competed dressage and thrown 2 4 star eventers.

El Thuder - likely homozygous black as never seen anything but bay from him barring one grey which is out of a homozygous grey mare (which will always win out).  Super tempered stallion with lovely refining qualities.  I have used him on 3 very different mares with 3rd due this year and he has stamped them all really strongly.  If you look at him he is almost identical to his own sire.

Chico's Boy (at Gestut Sprehe) - I think homozygous black.

Cendy - beautifully bred young stallion and seen some nice foals - stands here: http://www.gemini-stud.co.uk/ alongside a son of Chico's Boy

Challon Z - again bay and SUPERB temperament - you wouldn't know he is a stallion 

Typhoon S and Extreme of Cavallini are 2 others I can think of - both stand at Paddock Wood Stud.

HTH


----------



## maestro (13 January 2012)

I would second Cendy an amazing temperment which looks to pass on and he has an understated jump that should calm her settle her jump but is still as careful as careful.


----------



## lucemoose (13 January 2012)

Thank you eventrider! I really dont mind colour it just made me laugh so much researching her damline that everything was sodding orange, she is the ultimate chestnut mare so assume even if I bred her to a zebra it would be dayglo stripey orange foal.... 

Im very curious about whether to continue with the G Line breeding, or to sway away to anything non Hanno.

My google is on fire now!


----------



## cruiseline (13 January 2012)

Brendon Stud has a huge selection of wonderful stallions.

If you are free come to Addington on 4th-5th February as lots of jumping stallions will be on view, plus you can visit them in the stables too.


----------



## Spring Feather (13 January 2012)

It depends on your budget and what type you are hoping for but my off-the-bat and immediate response would be this stallion  http://www.stallions-online.net/stallions_rubenstien_rohdiamant.shtml

ETA that's not strictly true, my immediate response was Royal Diamond but he seems to have disappeared so then I thought of his full brother lol


----------



## lucemoose (13 January 2012)

I attempt to compete at Brendons and have walked through the stallion barn accidentally a few years ago.. maybe to visit properly would be a better idea! I will ask if someone more experienced than  me would like to come to Addington.
I really appreciate that you are offering guidance, is there any more info that I can offer you?


----------



## LadyRascasse (13 January 2012)

Unbelievable Darco, has the most fantastic attitude for a stallion i have ever met. I would go to the stallion showcase


----------



## mellissa (13 January 2012)

I would definately recommend a stallion that I have used- Super Trooper de ness.  Yes he is unproven but the colt I have from him is the sweetest little person I have ever met.  He won't refine though, but by god my colt moves and jumps.

My colts mother is a miserable old bag- and ST stamps them incredibly.  She is very hot headed, but the colt is the most polite little man.  The moment he popped our he was adorable.

Good luck very


----------



## mellissa (13 January 2012)

Bloomin phone!  Very exciting good luck x


----------



## magic104 (13 January 2012)

I will 2nd Cendy for temperment, movement & jump, but Legrande also has all those attributes & he seems to produce "pretty foals".  I think a trip to Addington would be your best bet.  You will meet a good few stallions up close & personal, saving an awful lot of running around!


----------



## LynneB (14 January 2012)

he is Parco by Darco and Lucy I think you will find there is a reason why HHO do not allow links to that particular company, the hint would be in their blocking out most of it each time you have tried to post it. Trying to get around it by dotting will just get  the whole post removed most likely.


----------



## LynneB (14 January 2012)

OP I would also recommend Unbelievable Darco and Brendon Stud.  You won't find a stallion with a better temperament than him. Brendon have a great selection of stallions now, including their new ones coming through so even if you couldn't make it to Addington for SSGB a trip to theirs would be worthwhile.  

Legrande is also up there for temperament and ability not to mention looks - they are both very kind natured stallions who produce lovely youngsters.  Don Aqui is another to look at.  I have had two by him, both built to jump and with lovely temperaments, very easy to do.  I also love Cevin Z, I have seen quite a few of his youngsters at various ages when at Billy Stud and they were all very similar in type and could jump!


----------



## cruiseline (14 January 2012)

If the OP is interested in the Darco line, Unbelievable Darco (who is already mentioned in this thread) is a super kind horse. I recently saw a photo of him being fussed over by a toddler. Another Darco son who is available in the UK is Nonstop, the sire of Robert Smiths Raging Bull Vangelis S (I adore him).


----------



## shirleyno2 (14 January 2012)

Thanks for the recomendations guys, Unbelievable Darco always welcomes visitors! His kids can be seen too!


----------



## lucemoose (14 January 2012)

Thank you all so much. The showcase has been written on the calendar!
What would stud book would the foal be eligible for with these various stallions?


----------



## eventrider23 (14 January 2012)

It depends on the stallion really - and who he is graded with, etc.  Unbelievable Darco for example is graded with AES and SHB(GB) but I imagine due to his performance record the foal would be eligible for other books.  Legrande is AES graded, etc etc....just have to look at each stallion's grading society.


----------



## volatis (14 January 2012)

I assume you are aiming to breed a jumper given her own pedigree and the photo of you jumping her? I would say to steer clear of purpose bred dressage lines as you will end up losing the jump and having a horse that does neither one job or the other.
She actually really reminds me of a mare we have here who is fairly old fashioned , as in heavy set in the body, not overly big but with a really big strude and a hot head. And I can totally see why in anything other than very professional hands she would be very messed up, but with the right riders she is proving to have serious jumping ability. Anyway that is a little irrelevant, but just to sympathise with you a bit.

Anyway I would look at ridability above all other things as you dont need to be aiming to breed the next Olympic champion, and lets face it, most of us couldnt ride them anyway. Of horses that are old enough to have offspring under saddle so you can assess how that ridability is transmitted, then Unbelivable Darco is a very nice UK based stallion and not overly heavy in type, which you probably want to avoid. Carousel I would have thought would be a bit too old fashioned for your needs, even though I have used him myself so I do like him. 
Of the stallions here the one that actually I would use on a mare like this myself is Calido, as his offspring I have worked with or seen out competing all look level headed and athletic, but again he may not be modern enough in type for you. Diarado would absolutely be the right type and moves well in addition to having the jump, and superb temperament and ridability, but I think you need a more proven producer.

Legrande would really give you the right type, and he is a jumping bred but good moving horse, but again he is still young himself. Stalypso at Sprehe would be a nice type too


----------



## lucemoose (15 January 2012)

Thank you so much everyone. I really appreciate the time and thought that you are putting in. 
We have a homebred UD mare on the livery yard who is a soppy girl, however her mum is much the same and built like a brick **** house and the offspring has obviously been refined alot- but she still looks like a pretty ID! 

I am biased to think the sun shines out of my mates arse but I do see her faults also and will try to get some confo shots taken of her. 

I would want to breed to jump. Hot or sharp doesn't worry too much as I know my mares worst traits are man made. Trainabilty is super important. 

I would like to use a stallion that offered the whole package- ie stud services etc as I am
A first time breeder and I would like all the knowledge in one place- not to have to ferry the mate between stud, vet, yard, vet etc.


----------



## foxy1 (15 January 2012)

I would also recommend Legrande


----------



## 1t34 (15 January 2012)

I might go for a Cassini stallion perhaps Choas from meadow stud or Chateau de Brion from Quainton.


----------



## Cherrygarden (15 January 2012)

Just to add to the footnotes here, some people have recommended Parco but on checking the website out of which he is promoted it says to steer clear of using him on the heavier type mares so a lovely boy and a lovely line but not a refiner methinks.
For my money I love Legrande and I have like all the Silvester offspring I have seen they seem very regular in type too but I haven't really looked into SJ or eventing stallions that much. I'd have probably said something with Ben Faerie because I loved him but (cranks memory into gear) maybe not enough jump and not short enough for showjumping.


----------



## eventrider23 (15 January 2012)

Personally if refinement is needed I would steer away from at least direct Darco lines as all are predominantly heavier set.  Legrande is def another I would recommend and a superb temperament!!


----------



## koeffee (16 January 2012)

lucemoose said:



			koeffee- what sort of mare did you use Cevin on?

hi i used georgeo on her a coloured 14.2hh international ja stallion, she is small so hoping for a special sports pony foal!!!! best plans and all!!

Loads of fabulous stallions out there. im a fan of chesnuts myself!!!

have pm'd you¬
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Foxfolly (16 January 2012)

Not as proven as the others but definitely throws pretty heads and finer than Dams so far...Very much SJ bred but Eventing is my thing so that's what he's doing and doing a good job too!
Temperament is fab, very level headed easy to train, even been out hunting and behaved impeccably!
http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_29231.html


----------



## koeffee (16 January 2012)

sorry just read what you asked properly!! from what i was told i think their mare was an old fashion warmblood and im sure i remember them saying she was a twin also?? but i cant remember off hand!!!! bad memory.


----------



## feinkelly (17 January 2012)

Hi we have a Clinton x Heartbreaker stallion standing this year he is only 4yr but is broken and just started his jumping career, he is a typical Clinton , grey with plenty of character


----------



## woodlander (18 January 2012)

Your mare looks very scopey and the G line blood is treasured for noth dressage and jumping. We have two Woodlander stallions that jump exceptionally well but are dressage bred which means a little more ridability and type. Rockstar makes beautiful, talented sound and very amenable children and has a mother in the hannoverian jumping programme. His sire Rotspon is renowned for his temperament and Rotspon's dam sire is Argentan with more jumping provenance.
The other possible could be Supertramp (Soliman de Hus x Rptspon x Lancier) with less jumping blood but good personal capability.

Both will be at Hartpury British Stallion Event on 28th. PM me if you wish for more.


----------



## AMH (18 January 2012)

I can recommend Don Aqui - lovely conformation, proven with winning progeny in Germany and a genuinely lovely person. I've seen several of his youngstock  and they move beautifully - he's refined and elegant without being too 'show pony'. Lovely type.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (19 January 2012)

Hi. I have 2 foals out of a temperamentally "difficult" mare - ISH show jumping mare, also "overcooked" as a youngster. 

In 2008, she produced a lovely, incredibly talented but complicated ginger female copy of herself, by a Trakhener stallion (I know, not necessarily the best choice of breed). She will be absolutely great, but isn't for the faint hearted. We love her, but call her the Devil's spawn, sometimes  

In 2010, she had a bay colt by Bon Balou (Hanoverian, Balou du Rouet x Argentinus). The baby, now gelding, is a sturdy chap, with the BEST easy, laid back temperament of any youngster I have ever handled. He is sweet, never bites or barges, never even ever tried, but moves and jumps just like mum & dad, has a leg in each corner and a beautiful little head (whilst mum has inherited the ID head).

So, basically, I'd recommend him. He certainly refined Mum's head and carried the old fashioned short backed Hanno type. He also passed the best temperament, 'cos that didn't come from Mum!     

He was sold to Canada, recently:

http://www.dreamscapefarm.com/ViewGallery.aspx?FileName=566-01.jpg

http://www.dreamscapefarm.com/HorseDetail.aspx?ID=566

Good luck & let us know what you decide.


----------



## StanStan (19 January 2012)

Oh n'était-il pas glorieux dans les anciens jours, quand les éleveurs ont été les éleveurs et ont été influencés par le cheval debout à leurs pieds. La plupart de votre sang équin est pollué, vous pensez que le fait d'un cheval est tout ce que l'ombre, il apparaît. La nuance n'est pas pertinent, en fait la luminosité de la couleur, le plus faible dans le sang.


----------



## lucemoose (22 January 2012)

Thank you all so,so much. Am looking forward to the stallion showcase and to learning more. Expect some pms!


----------

